# Labor Day Eats



## Paymaster (Sep 3, 2018)

I did a brisket overnight on my Akorn. I put it on last night at 10 pm and took it at 10 am this morning. I used my steak marinade on it. I separated it into two pieces due to it being too large for the main grate. I cooked the point end on the extender rack over the flat end. I made burnt ends out of the point. I did poppers using jalapenos from my garden and store bought corn in the shuck.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 3, 2018)

More pics


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 3, 2018)

Beautiful as always, David!  I'm droolin' over your pics.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 3, 2018)

Oh baby! I love brisket!! 
Mahalo, thank you for those drool-worthy pics!


----------

